# "Devotion" movie (Korean War)



## Dimlee (Aug 2, 2022)

Probably, the first Western movie about Korean War in 50 years?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 2, 2022)

Read the book, a real tear-jerker!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (Aug 2, 2022)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Read the book, a real tear-jerker!


Added to my "Korean War" list on Amazon. Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2022)

Looks interesting!


----------



## wlewisiii (Aug 8, 2022)

Jesse Brown and Thomas Hudner I presume?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## BlackSheep (Nov 12, 2022)

Dimlee said:


> Probably, the first Western movie about Korean War in 50 years?



Love the fighters of this movie/era, Corsair and ADs plus the MiG-15s look good in the trailer..


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 12, 2022)

It's out already?


----------



## BlackSheep (Nov 12, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> It's out already?


I don’t think so, but there are several trailers on YouTube…


----------



## BlackSheep (Nov 12, 2022)

Dimlee said:


> Probably, the first Western movie about Korean War in 50 years?



If it is any where near as good as Bridges at Toko-Ri, I’ll gladly watch it. Mickey Rooney in the top hat flying CSAR, 😆..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rob23 (Nov 14, 2022)

I read about Brown and Hudner when I was in ninth grade in a Naval Aviation News that belonged to my NJROTC instructor. This was in '76, by the way. The story made me cry, in the same way the made for TV movie Brians Song did. I immediately thought of this story as a movie with Sidney Poitier as Brown and Rock Hudson as Hudner. Forty-Six years later the movie is finally made, I cannot wait to see it.


----------



## special ed (Nov 14, 2022)

I read of Jesse Brown in the late 1950s and painted a brown faced pilot in my Hawk F2H model.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 14, 2022)

BlackSheep said:


> If it is any where near as good as Bridges at Toko-Ri, I’ll gladly watch it. Mickey Rooney in the top hat flying CSAR, 😆..



And he was an enlisted pilot!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Barrett (Nov 14, 2022)

I'm reviewing the movie for a navy magazine, attending the preview here in Phoenix this week.

Much enthusiasm for the film, especially what I've seen among modelers who revel in ACCURATE MARKINGS for the F4U-4s. Wowski.

I was acquainted with Tom Hudner who contributed to a couple of my books. For the aviation MoH book, 2002, I said I did not plan on mentioning Jesse Brown's race, contrary to absolutely every other account. IMO JB was a shipmate in trouble and that's what mattered. Tom firmly agreed.

Did not a MiG in one of the trailers. Poetic license, I reckon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## BlackSheep (Nov 15, 2022)

FLYBOYJ said:


> And he was an enlisted pilot!


A WW2 vet AND married to Ava Gardner, along with 7 other wives lol, talk about greatest generation.. anyone who used to laugh at the little bald guy with an attitude on tv, suddenly isn’t laughing 😂

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rob23 (Nov 19, 2022)

special ed said:


> I read of Jesse Brown in the late 1950s and painted a brown faced pilot in my Hawk F2H model.


That is fantastic that you did that. I used to get Hawk models at Woolworth. There was a Disney movie where Keenan Wynn played a guy named Alonzo Hawk so he became the head of Hawk Models in my imagination.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## glennasher (Dec 3, 2022)

I dragged the wife to see this movie this afternoon. It was one helluva movie, the aircraft scenes were excellent, and it was a very interesting film. No "wokeness" to it, just the straightforward tale of two good friends in wartime. 

While I appreciate the Corsair more as I get older, I was REALLY happy to see the Skyraiders flying, as well as the Bearcats during the early part of the film. If the opportunity arises, go see the film.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## rob23 (Dec 8, 2022)

Saw the movie on Tuesday as the theater has a special $6.00 admission every Tuesday. Seeing the Bearcat and AD was wonderful. And the mock-up of the USS Leyte being a set in Statesboro, GA was so well done it was impossible for me to tell that it was not a real carrier. Knowing what was gonna happen, I kept snorting trying not to start bawling. The audience I was with clapped at the end of movie which was very nice to hear. Damn good movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rob23 (Dec 8, 2022)

There is another book about Jesse called _The Flight of Jesse Lee Brown_ by Theodore Taylor. I read it a number of years ago and enjoyed it. Well written and very informative.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

